# Mt Shasta Summit Century



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

http://www.shastasummitcentury.com/index.htm

I signed up to do the century. I looks like a very nice ride. Any one interested in going?
I am going up Sat. and sight seeing, then getting up at the crack of dawn and riding.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

OK, super century for me.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll be there. I rode the Super Century last year and had a great time.


----------



## songfta (Jul 23, 2002)

Rode the Super Century last year - what a blast! I wrote up my experiences on my blog - click here to read about it.

I can't return this year, but I will return in a few years. It's a wonderful event, run by wonderful people, with a superb course.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

One of the best rides out there. I've done it the past 5 years and I'll be there again next year. If you have the chance - try it.


----------

